# Magic lantern for t1i



## belial (Jan 24, 2012)

Been looking at this and wondering if it is worth the risk. I don't care about video but expanding the bracketing feature sounds cool. I confess a little nervousness with hacking a camera though. What does everyone think? Does the gain outweigh the risk or should I leave it be?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 24, 2012)

belial said:


> Been looking at this and wondering if it is worth the risk. I don't care about video but expanding the bracketing feature sounds cool. I confess a little nervousness with hacking a camera though. What does everyone think? Does the gain outweigh the risk or should I leave it be?



I've used the Magic Lantern firmware on my 5D Mark II and it seems to work just fine. It doesn't permanently overwrite your firmware on your camera. Once you turn it off after you've "update" the firmware, it reverts back to the default firmware. 

It could be pretty useful. The ML firmware hasn't bricked any 5D2's thus far, so I don't see why yours would be different. However I am not as familiar with the T1i, so you may want to look for any cases of the camera becoming bricked with the T1i Version.


----------

